# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  کتاب درسی زیست + تست های عمارلو برای درصد ۶۸!

## Ahmadrezaalfa

من پارسال زیست رو از روی فاگوزیست با اون همه حجم زیادش خوندم و متاسفانه ۴۸ زدم تو کنکور و حالا میخوام رویه ام رو عوض کنم و از رو کتاب درسی بخونم(پارسال یک کلمه هم کتابو نخوندم) و بعدش تستای عمارلو رو کار کنم به نظرتون اینجوری میشه ۴۸ رو به ۶۸ تبدیل کرد؟ بیشتر فکرم مشغول اینه که نتونم از رو کتاب درسی همه نکات لازم رو بخونم (نسبت به فاگو) البته در نظرم اینه بعد کتاب درسی تصویرنامه رو بگیرم کار کنم و بعدش تست عمارلو اونم نصفش(زوجا یا فردا).
این روش با توجه به پایه ای که دارم جواب میده؟(برای ۶۸)
اگه روش بهتری در نظر دارین پیشنهاد بدین؟
ممنون

----------


## Ahmadrezaalfa

Up

----------


## Dmz.official

بانک تست عمارلو رو نمی دونم چجوریه ولی جزوش عالیههه (البته تعریف بانک تست رو هم شنیدم از دوستام)
پیشنهاد من جزوه عمارلو (با نکته هایی که خودش میگه تو کلاساش و تو جزوه باید نوشت) + روخونی کتاب درسی +تصویر نامه زیست + IQ (البته به جای IQ بانک تست هم شاید خوب باشه) (البته این منابع منه و شاید برای شما جواب نده همونطور که الگو برای من جواب نداد!)
اگر هم درسنامه نیاز نداری که جزوه عمارلو رو نخون (ولی تصویر نامه رو باید خوند به نظرم  :Yahoo (76): )
موفق باشید

----------


## pourya78

> بانک تست عمارلو رو نمی دونم چجوریه ولی جزوش عالیههه (البته تعریف بانک تست رو هم شنیدم از دوستام)
> پیشنهاد من جزوه عمارلو (با نکته هایی که خودش میگه تو کلاساش و تو جزوه باید نوشت) + روخونی کتاب درسی +تصویر نامه زیست + IQ (البته به جای IQ بانک تست هم شاید خوب باشه) (البته این منابع منه و شاید برای شما جواب نده همونطور که الگو برای من جواب نداد!)
> اگر هم درسنامه نیاز نداری که جزوه عمارلو رو نخون (ولی تصویر نامه رو باید خوند به نظرم )
> موفق باشید


شما جزوش رو گرفتی یا کلاسش میری؟؟؟؟

----------


## Dmz.official

> شما جزوش رو گرفتی یا کلاسش میری؟؟؟؟


جزوش رو گرفتم و با جزوه دوستم که کلاسشو میره تکمیل می کنم

----------


## pourya78

> جزوش رو گرفتم و با جزوه دوستم که کلاسشو میره تکمیل می کنم


چند گرفتی ؟؟ یا دانلود کردی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Dmz.official

> چند گرفتی ؟؟ یا دانلود کردی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


از این سایت خریدم
www.fekramooz.com

----------


## hse89

دی وی دی های آفبا دکتر عمارلو رو گرفتم  فوق العاده ، فوق العاده ، فوق العاده بی محتوا بود . فقط روخوانی کتاب تستا بود. هیچ مطلب مهمی رو هم تدریس نکرده بود .

----------


## MehranWilson

:Yahoo (35):  بنظرم افبا فقط دکتر چلاجور عالیه یعنی من شارش هیچی حالیم نبود اونو که دیدم سوالای شارش مثل اب خوردن بود واسم

----------


## aria_mo

توی این مدت باقیمونده میتونین اون حجم از تست های عمارلو رو کار کنین؟

----------


## Bimehr

> میخوایی ۴۸ رو به ۶۵ برسونی؟ برو پلو https://t.me/HooshmandBio دوساله پشت هم داره بالا ۸۰ میزنه هرچی میخوایی بپرس


دوستان اگر میخواهید درصد 48 رو به 65 برسونید؟ برید تلاشتون رو بیشتر کنید تا به 80 هم برسید.

----------

